# 11 speed crankset with 10 speed group... I searched but had some more questions



## christocyclist

*I've seen this answered a couple of times* here but wanted to clarify things on a couple of points. I have a 10 speed Record/Chorus setup that works just fine!

*Mid Compact:*
I need a new crankset and am looking at a few options- 52/36 or 50/34. The new Chorus 11 gives me the most flexibility but is, of course, 11 speed. I could also go with a CX 10 36/46 and swap out the 46 for a 50. Close enough but in the end I'm spending about the same as the Chorus 11 so this doesn't make a lot of sense to me...

*Compatibility:*
Reading the forums, I see that a few people have run 11speed cranks with 10speed groups but there aren't a lot of details.
My LBS tells me that it isn't ideal and may give me chainrub if I went small ring to big gear. Also that shifting might not be as good and that the chain could be sloppy, etc. He cites the fact that the chainrings are closer together on the 11 speed crank than they are on the 10 speed crank.


*Questions*
Is this true about chainrub and other issues?
Would another non-Campy (FSA or SRAM) be an option?

Thanks in advance... I was all set to pull the trigger on the Chorus 11 until some uncertainty was thrown into the mix... besides I'm an outlier in the shop with my love for Campy, something that I think people here understand!

Chris


----------



## bikerjulio

An 11-speed crank will perform equally well on a 10-speed system. No one has shown that there is any difference in ring spacing. The chains have the same internal width, so don't know the difference.


----------



## velodog

bikerjulio said:


> An 11-speed crank will perform equally well on a 10-speed system. No one has shown that there is any difference in ring spacing. The chains have the same internal width, so don't know the difference.


Can I assume that a 10spd crank will work with an eleven speed system?
Thanks


----------



## 1Butcher

I used a 10sp alloy Record crank with a 11sp Athena [EPS and mech] and had no problems.


----------



## goodboyr

Yup. No problem.


----------



## bikerjulio

Yes. I had 2 11-speed bikes running 10-speed cranksets for a couple of years. No problem. Also had an 11-speed crank on a 10-speed bike - likewise no problem. Did a swap recently and now actually have one 11-speed bike with 11-speed cranks. Can't tell the difference.

Hint: NOS 10-speed Record/Chorus cranksets are a bargain compared to the newer ones.


----------



## velodog

Thanks, All of youse guys. I didn't think it should be a problem but it don't hurt to ask.

It's not going to be a Campagnolo crank, but an IRD Defiant 46x30 crank that will work with a 10spd group. I'm in the process of getting things together to build a Boulder Bicycle All Road, and I'd rather put a new group on that frame than moving a 10spd group over from another bike.

My hope is that the IRD crank will work with the 11spd and I won't have to worry about putting the new group on an older bike. But at least now I know, for sure, that it'll work with the Campy crank if push comes to shove.

Again, thanks


----------



## Speed_Metal

i once mated an 8-speed campy crank with a 10-speed everything-else. not only, it was a 13-29 cassette with a short-cage rear derailleur.
i would be surprised if an 11-speed crank wouldn't work with a 10-speed group


----------



## amicus

It has strongly been suggested that, if I understand this thread, that one can use 10 speed and 11 speed components interchangeably. If this is true then why does one need an 11 speed chain whose dimensions as stated are 5.5 versus a 10 speed chain whose dimensions are 5.9?

If this is true, then can I use a 10 speed chain on an 11 speed crankset with no worries about the differences in chain dimension? If I misunderstood the genesis of this thread, please correct me because I'm tempted to buy an 11 speed crank to work with my 10 speed group.


----------



## orange_julius

christocyclist said:


> My LBS tells me that it isn't ideal and may give me chainrub if I went small ring to big gear. Also that shifting might not be as good and that the chain could be sloppy, etc. He cites the fact that the chainrings are closer together on the 11 speed crank than they are on the 10 speed crank.
> 
> ... besides I'm an outlier in the shop with my love for Campy, something that I think people here understand!
> 
> Chris


You need a new LBS, my friend! 

The key difference between 10-sp and 11-sp chainrings are in the width of the teeth. The 11-sp teeth are narrower as they have to work with the narrower chain, but they work fine with 10-sp chains. What you have to think about is if you want to run a 11-sp chain with a 10-sp chainring. 

The c-c spacing difference is negligible. If a drivetrain doesn't work the problem is elsewhere. I currently run 2 sets of 10-sp shifters with 11-sp cranksets, no problems at all.


----------



## velodog

orange_julius said:


> You need a new LBS, my friend!
> 
> The key difference between 10-sp and 11-sp chainrings are in the width of the teeth. The 11-sp teeth are narrower as they have to work with the narrower chain, but they work fine with 10-sp chains. What you have to think about is if you want to run a 11-sp chain with a 10-sp chainring.
> 
> The c-c spacing difference is negligible. If a drivetrain doesn't work the problem is elsewhere. I currently run 2 sets of 10-sp shifters with 11-sp cranksets, no problems at all.


Somebody tell me if I'm wrong, but it's my understanding that 10 & 11 speed chains inner width is the same but the outer width is narrower on the 11 speed chain. Same width rollers with thinner plates.

If I'm correct the chain width difference rears it's ugly head at the cassette end of things where the 11 cogs are spaced closer together to fit into the same space that once held 10 cogs.


----------



## bikerjulio

the Dog has it right.

@amicus - 11-speed chains are needed on 11-speed systems because of the closer cog spacing, nothing to do with the crankset. Nobody has said you could use any old 10 and 11 speed components interchangeably, but there are combinations which will work fine.


----------



## burobaaje

Since talking about 10 and 11 speed compatibility, I have a 105 10 speed bike and thinking about going to Rival 11 group. Will I have problem with cassette fitting rear hub?


----------



## orange_julius

burobaaje said:


> Since talking about 10 and 11 speed compatibility, I have a 105 10 speed bike and thinking about going to Rival 11 group. Will I have problem with cassette fitting rear hub?


Begone from the Campagnolo forum, heathen!


----------



## Pirx

orange_julius said:


> Begone from the Campagnolo forum, heathen!


Yeah. This kind of talk in these holy chambers is a ban-worthy outrage and a sacrilege!


----------



## goodboyr

Hahahahaha.............


----------



## burobaaje

orange_julius said:


> Begone from the Campagnolo forum, heathen!


Yikes, I was wandering around in the "search world" and did not see the burning bush, took my shoes off and got out fast, maybe someday I'll be worthy.....


----------



## bikerjulio

burobaaje said:


> Since talking about 10 and 11 speed compatibility, I have a 105 10 speed bike and thinking about going to Rival 11 group. Will I have problem with cassette fitting rear hub?


Yes, you will have a problem because you bought Shimano which is not readily upgradeable to 11-speed. Campy OTOH has been 11-speed compatible for the last 15 years.


----------



## goodboyr

This is a different guy than the op. He's never said what wheels he has which would determine the answer to his question. Not sure what your point is since he says hes going to an 11 speed drivetrain and hes just asking about hub.


----------



## orange_julius

burobaaje said:


> Yikes, I was wandering around in the "search world" and did not see the burning bush, took my shoes off and got out fast, maybe someday I'll be worthy.....


Lol! Thanks for being a good sport.


----------



## FrenchNago

I run 11 sp record 2014 compact cranks and 10s record everything else (11-23)......no problems whatsoever..........:thumbsup:


----------

